# Territorial?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds more like the puppy equivalent of "Look at me! Look at me! Nah nah nah, you can't get me!", especially if he has bowled the pup over in the past. Pups can be brats!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Come Play with me!!! na na nana na, see if you can catch me???
Eric.


----------

